# Music playlist : Trance/Hardcore/Dance :



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking to download some past or present 'tunes' ive got a list of songs i have downloaded so far,feel free to add to the list :

Sash - with my own eyes
Double Dutch - Turn out the light
ATB - 9pm(Till i come)
Darren Styles - Getting better
Edward maya - Stereo love
Delerium - Silence
Martin Pritchett Pres. milehigh - The blessing
Paul van Dyk - We are alive
N trance - Set you free
John o Callaghan ft Sarah Howells - find yourself

:thumb:


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

How about DaRude,Feel da beat. (Its better than Sandstorm)
Scooter have got some good dance tunes,though abit cheesey.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Sash Ft (someone) Raindrops,awesome track


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

Sash Ft stunt i think you mean....... Quality tune.

Currently liking "memories" ft Kid Cudi from David Guetta. 

Oh and Inna for some summer dance cheese.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Baby D - Let me be your fantasy
Chemical Bothers - Star Guitar
Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea
Aphex Twin - On
Kicks like a Mule - The Bouncer
Sidney Samson - Riverside


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

few classics from when i was young

Fragma - Toca not the the cheese that is toca's miracle
4 Strings - Take me away
Motorcycle - As the rush comes

If you are into your dance i highly recommend downloading Tiesto's Podcast every Monday


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Veracocha - Carte Blanche


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tiesto - Adagio for Strings


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Simo182 said:


> Tiesto - Adagio for Strings


try "Adagio for strings" by William Orbit. Bought this by accident thinking it was Tiesto, glad i did


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
Kenkraft 3000 - Zombie Nation
Benny Benassi - Satisfaction
Tomcraft - Lonliness
Lasgo - Alone
Watergate - Heart of Asia
B.B.E. - Seven days and one week
Robert Miles - Children
Alice Deejay - Better off alone
Dee Dee - Forever
Underworld - Born Slippy
ATC - Around the world
everything but the girl-missing
Ian Van Dahl - Reason


I'm pretty sure there are a milliion more I used to enjoy but that'll start you.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

till tears do us part - heavens cry flash harry remix ( or if you like it harder go for the dark by design remix i highly reccomend this version!!!!!! )

hell raiser - anne savage

what can you do for me - lisa lashes

gamemaster - lost tribe

fight yourself - wid and ben ( chooooonage )

any mark e/g live sets!!!!

i could go on but i dont have my C.D collection here lol.


----------

